# Milwakee M-12 wirsbo pex tool review



## bolivar (Dec 9, 2010)

I purchased the new expansion tool made by Milwakee two weeks ago. For the last few months I was having some pain in my forearms (tennis elbow) which I had never had before. It makes expanding fittings painful. 
I finally got my chance to drag out the new shiny tool It performed like a dream. Not only is it light weight, it is fast. I was in and out of the job, because I was not resting in between manual pumps on the tool. Miwakee has a great tool here. Since then I have added 3 more tools from that same line to my truck. It definitely is making my job easier.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I do not have that tool, but do have a couple pieces of other m-12 tools, and they got it right with that set. I have the driver in my tool bag, and rarely pull out the big gun for screws anymore. Looking to purchase the tubing cutter, and other parts in the future.


----------



## sanplum (Nov 30, 2010)

I've used it briefly and was pretty happy with it.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I bought it too and am really happy with the equipment. I have the hackzall, the copper cutter, the PVC cutter and the pex expander. They all work well and save me tons of time on jobs.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*m12 wirsbo tool*

will the uponer heads work on this tool do they auto rotate or must you buy the Milwaukee heads I understand they auto rotate?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The tool comes with heads and the tool auto-rotates by design. I only use the Milwaukee heads that came with the tool.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, original uponor heads will work on the propex expander, but will not auto rotate as they do not have the miniature teeth machined around the rear of the head by the cone contact area like milwaukee propex heads do, so you will have to rotate on your own.

And i dont know about light wieght, mines pretty dam heavy.heavier than my pipe wrench.but feels really solid though for sure. Its such a great tool.


----------

